# mount geli disk



## Ghirai (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi,

I had a gmirror provider with 2 disks and on top of that geli.

Trying to attach one of the disks on another box gives this error:


```
# geli attach /dev/da0
geli: Cannot read metadata from /dev/da0: Invalid argument.
```

gmirror however seems to see its metadata:

```
# gmirror dump /dev/da0
Metadata on /dev/da0:
     magic: GEOM::MIRROR
   version: 4
      name: sec0
       mid: 4154583186
       did: 1478547047
       all: 2
     genid: 0
    syncid: 1
  priority: 0
     slice: 4096
   balance: split
 mediasize: 500107861504
sectorsize: 512
syncoffset: 0
    mflags: NONE
    dflags: NONE
hcprovider:
  provsize: 500107862016
  MD5 hash: d4d63507de361afd51810e6aa2755832
```


How can i attach geli and get my data?


*EDIT:*

It turns out i had to have gmirror kldloaded; upon attaching the disk, it would create /dev/mirror/sec0, which geli succesfully attaches.


----------

